
Why MVC doesn't fit the web - platz
http://aredridel.dinhe.net/2015/01/30/why-mvc-does-not-fit-the-web/
======
PSeitz
It could also say, MVC doesn't fit anywhere. You usually just want to separate
application-independent components, and application dependent coding.

